
Saas Monitoring and Alerting - itshabib
For those of you who have created your own Saas solutions, how do you go about monitoring your internal systems? Is there also alerts integrated? For those of you that haven&#x27;t set up any monitoring &#x2F; alerting is there a particular reason why?
======
Scullwm
Couldn't find any solution that match my requirements (manage checks with YAML
files, dynamic headers and release or infrastructure deployment monitoring),
so I've made my own :/ It's in beta test actually, but I would love to have
opinions on pepperReport.io

